# de onde fala



## Douro Interior

"de onde fala" es "de qué número llama" o "a qué número llama"


----------



## Vanda

Douro Interior said:


> "de onde fala" es "de qué número llama" o "a qué número llama"



Bienvenido Douro Interior, 

Normalmente é a pessoa que chama quem diz "de onde fala?", caso não tenha reconhecido a voz de quem atendeu o telefone, ou não tem certeza de ter discado o número certo, ou qualquer coisa parecida.


----------



## Katuka

Douro Interior said:


> "de onde fala" es "de qué número llama" o "a qué número llama"


 
¡Bienvenido al foro! 

"De onde fala" é literalmente "de dónde habla", dito por quem "atende" a ligação, porém é mais comum houvir "quem gostaria?".
No espanhol é usado mais "¿De dónde llama?".

Katty


----------



## Outsider

Só para confirmar...



Douro Interior said:


> "de onde fala" es "de qué número llama" o "a qué número llama"


----------



## olivinha

Vanda said:


> Bienvenido Douro Interior,
> 
> Normalmente é a pessoa que *chama* quem diz "de onde fala?", caso não tenha reconhecido a voz de quem atendeu o telefone, ou não tem certeza de ter discado o número certo, ou qualquer coisa parecida.


 
Yo estoy con la respuesta de Vanda: es la persona que llama (y *no* la que contesta el teléfono) quien pregunta _de onde fala?_, bueno por lo menos en Brasil, así que yo traduciría "¿a qué número llam*o*?".


----------



## Tomby

Olivinha, ou estou confuso ou devo discordar com você. Eu acho que uma pessoa que recebe o telefonema e quem diz "De onde fala?" A pessoa que discou pode responder "De Nova Iorque, sou o seu colega António". 
Não sei, talvez esteja errado ou a maneira de responder seja distinta em Portugal ou no Brasil. 
Um abraço!
TT.


----------



## Outsider

Ah, a Olivinha está certa! Embora não seja impossível quem atende a chamada perguntar "De onde fala?", geralmente é ao contrário, quem telefona é que faz esta pergunta, quando tem dúvida se ligou para o número certo.

O que quer dizer que nenhuma das traduções do Douro Interior serve, na maioria das vezes:

"de qué número llama" 
"a qué número llama"​Em casos excepcionais, a segunda tradução poderá ter sentido.


----------



## Katuka

Douro Interior said:


> "de onde fala" es "de qué número llama" o "a qué número llama"


 
Por lo que entiendo, la pregunta inicial es si a)"de onde fala" es equivalente a b)"de qué o a cuál número llama" en el español. 

Con base en eso, podemos decir que tanto el que llama como el que contesta puede hacer la pregunta A, sin embargo, solo el que contesta podría hacer la pregunta B ya que no es él quien está llamando. ¿me explico?

Con todo, pido disculpas porque aunque inicialmente manifesté mi parecer respecto a la pregunta medular, creo haberme desviado de ella con otra acotación.

Saludos,

Katty


----------



## Naticruz

Se o meu telefone toca:

*1* – Atendo e pergunto: «Está lá?»... «Quem fala?» o que equivale a perguntar «donde fala?» como diz TT.

*2* – Atendo e se de imediato me perguntam «Quem fala?» ou «Donde fala?» fico um pouco agastada, porque me parece despropositado, e respondo com outra pergunta «Com quem quer falar?».

O meu compatriota Outsider parece agir diferentemente, o que demonstra não haver um padrão único de atendimento.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Outsider

Bem, mas não fica agastada também quando lhe telefonam mas não dizem logo quem são? Acho que quem telefona é que se deve identificar de imediato, por uma questão de educação. Se me telefonam e não dizem nada, ou perguntam "De onde fala?", eu não respondo, ou devolvo-lhes a pergunta. Agora, se a conversa já for um pouco avançada, por exemplo se você tiver ligado por engano para o seu colega do piso de baixo no escritório, em vez de ser para o seu patrão no piso de cima, mas só se tiver apercebido disso depois de já ter falado um bocado, porque eles têm vozes parecidas, então pode fazer sentido perguntar ao seu colega "De onde fala?"


----------



## olivinha

Pode parecer estranha, mas _de onde fala_ é uma expressão que se utiliza no Brasil e, insisto Tomba, por quem faz a chamada e não por quem atende o telefone, geralmente em situações formais ou quando desconhecemos ou não reconhecemos quem atendeu a nossa chamada, como explica Vanda no seu post 2.
Vou dar um exemplo: preciso ligar pela primeira vez para um número de uma empresa, e a pessoa que atende o telefone não identifica o nome da firma (diz algo como "recepção, bom dia."). Para assegurar-me que liguei para o lugar certo, eu pergunto: _de onde fala?_



olivinha said:


> Yo estoy con la respuesta de Vanda: es la persona que llama (y *no* la que contesta el teléfono) quien pregunta _de onde fala?_, bueno por lo menos en Brasil, así que yo traduciría "¿a qué número llam*o*?".


Pensando bem "¿a qué número llamo?" não é uma boa tradução para _de onde fala_. Nestas situações sabemos o número que acabamos de discar, o que queremos é confirmar se tal número corresponde ao objeto da nossa chamada, se ligamos para o número certo.


----------



## Outsider

olivinha said:


> Vou dar um exemplo: preciso ligar pela primeira vez para um número de uma empresa, e a pessoa que atende o telefone não identifica o nome da firma (diz algo como "recepção, bom dia."). Para assegurar-me que liguei para o lugar certo, eu pergunto: _de onde fala?_


Um bom exemplo, que me leva a pensar melhor no assunto. Quando se liga para uma instituição pública ou privada, como uma empresa, geralmente atende um secretário que imediatamente identifica a instituição. A troca de palavras costuma ser diferente da que se tem quando se liga para uma casa particular.

_Quem atende_: «Empresa X, bom dia. Em que posso ajudá-lo?»​Se por acaso a pessoa que atendeu a chamada não fala logo, o que eu costumo fazer é perguntar se liguei para o lugar certo:

_Quem liga_: «Está? É da Empresa X?»

_Quem atende_: «É, sim. Em que posso ajudá-lo?»​


----------



## Naticruz

Outsider said:


> Bem, mas não fica agastada também quando lhe telefonam mas não dizem logo quem são? Acho que quem telefona é que se deve identificar de imediato, por uma questão de educação. Se me telefonam e não dizem nada, ou perguntam "De onde fala?", eu não respondo, ou devolvo-lhes a pergunta. Agora, se a conversa já for um pouco avançada, por exemplo se você tiver ligado por engano para o seu colega do piso de baixo no escritório, em vez de ser para o seu patrão no piso de cima, mas só se tiver apercebido disso depois de já ter falado um bocado, porque eles têm vozes parecidas, então pode fazer sentido perguntar ao seu colega "De onde fala?"


 
Também tenho actuação concordante com a sua, na situação em que, por lapso, se fez uma ligação errada. O procedimento é exactamente esse que refere.

Por ser uma situação de excepção não a considerei na minha intervenção anterior

Uma saudação amida da
Naticruz


----------



## Outsider

De facto, a resposta a esta pergunta depende um bocado da situação.


----------

